# Mount ufs2 external hard drive



## sirving (Oct 2, 2009)

How do I mount a 1TB usb hard drive formatted as ufs2?

I was using it formatted as fat32 but I cant backup all my files because I get an error saying that one file is to large and it stops the tar process.

Thank you,

Shawn


----------



## vermaden (Oct 2, 2009)

sirving said:
			
		

> How do I mount a 1TB usb hard drive formatted as ufs2?



*mount /dev/da*s** /mnt* for usb drive, *mount /dev/ad*s** /mnt* for internal sata/ata drive.



			
				sirving said:
			
		

> I was using it formatted as fat32 but I cant backup all my files because I get an error saying that one file is to large and it stops the tar process.


That is because FAT32 does not support files bigger then 4GB.


----------

